# TTXGP @ PIR, Portland, OR - June 23, 24



## frodus (Apr 12, 2008)

My little blurb from Elmoto.net


frodus said:


> Man that was a blast. Met a bunch of the Brammo guys and saw Brian Wissman again. Met up with Ely Schless after not seeing him since the days of Barefoot motors. Finally met Luke (Liveforphysics) and Screamingflea (VT Bolt team). Got to hang out with all of the teams quite a bit and got some fun footage of the bikes.
> The bikes ran well and it was really fun to watch the Brammo and Motoczysz bikes fly down the track. Just the practice on Saturday was a blast!
> 
> The MC bike was beautiful (and fast as hell) and it was the first time I've seen their bike in person since 2009. The design of the new bike was really well executed and it seemed that the bike ran well in practice. Unfortunately, there was a catastrophic failure of the battery pack. Due to concerns about the battery, Michael bowed out from the race on Sunday. I was bummed, I really wanted to see Michael race.
> ...


----------



## frodus (Apr 12, 2008)

I'm at work, so I can't embed (Youtube blocked), so here's my profile page:
www.youtube.com/user/frodus17
Feel free to help me embed them, otherwise I'll do that tonight.


----------

